# -04 or +05 tsuru frontend?



## lopezsentra (Jul 18, 2005)

at this one site the sell 2 versions of the tsuru frontend for the b13 which one looks nicer the pre 05 or the 05 and up (note the pre 05 is the one you see on almost every site


----------



## af200sx/se-r (Dec 26, 2004)

lopezsentra said:


> at this one site the sell 2 versions of the tsuru frontend for the b13 which one looks nicer the pre 05 or the 05 and up (note the pre 05 is the one you see on almost every site


Personally I think the 05 and up version's grill looks like crap.


----------



## Z_Spool (Sep 27, 2003)

Here are the two, for comparison


















I personally like the old one better. the new is a bad combo of B13 & B15 styling cues.


----------



## Sentrixx (Apr 30, 2002)

Z_Spool said:


> Here are the two, for comparison
> 
> 
> 
> ...



that grill is fug-ly!


----------



## b14sleeper (Dec 31, 2004)

no one will sell you a 2005 grille because it looks like sh*t, but you can get the 2003 version for liuspeedtuning.com


----------

